# Wild Interiors



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

I'll start....
My friends truck. Armando from Uniques, Yuma, AZ


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

One of a kind.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

Friend from Imperials.


----------



## Merry Melodies (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Aug 16 2003, 12:31 AM
> *One of a kind.
> 
> 
> ...


that one is nice 
love the seats and console 



Last edited by Merry Melodies at Aug 16 2003, 12:50 AM


----------



## YOUNG CAPRICE (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Aug 16 2003, 12:44 AM
> *Friend from Imperials.
> 
> 
> ...


wasnt this truck in a brandy video?? :uh: 



Last edited by YOUNG CAPRICE at Aug 17 2003, 02:32 AM


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Merry Melodies+Aug 16 2003, 04:48 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Merry Melodies @ Aug 16 2003, 04:48 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Crazy Cutty_@Aug 16 2003, 12:31 AM
> *One of a kind.
> 
> 
> ...


that one is nice 
love the seats and console[/b][/quote]
this car is the one that got me into lowriders


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

I got a WiLd side too... Some times i like to see the RADICAL stuff... Very cool, creative and i would say Hi Dollara... Looks good keep them coming...


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

CUTTY POST YOURZ UP MAN!! YOU GOT NICE INTERIOR WORK ON THE CUTTY!!


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

one of ours...


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

mauri is going to san fransisco to qualify whats up cutty taled to him tuesday he might show at the merced show


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Outstanding64_@Aug 22 2003, 10:08 AM
> *CUTTY POST YOURZ UP MAN!! YOU GOT NICE INTERIOR WORK ON THE CUTTY!! *


 Thank you! :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by umlolo_@Aug 22 2003, 04:00 PM
> *mauri is going to san fransisco to qualify whats up cutty taled to him tuesday he might show at the merced show*


 Thats good to hear!
Im sure Mauri will do good in frisco.
I should post up his interior, its radical. 

FYI, the guy who did the first pic I posted is named Mauri, for some of you LIL readers.  
He is doing a radical truck.


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

does anyone have more pics??Lookin for ideas on custom dash


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

damn, where'd you find this topic at?????????

LOL


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

on page 31, yea im doing my homework.trying to get some ideas for my 1976 glasshouse.
i just read the r.o. topic, congrats. Where you at in arizona?


----------



## KurupT (Jul 29, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=188168
try this thread


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------

